# 3D Tournament Aylmer – Quebec - Sunday January 29, 2011



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

The club is holding their annual tournament again this year.
Everybody is welcome.
Also there will be crossbow class in other words crossbow shooters are welcome.
2 rounds of 15 - 3D targets

I believe they will start at 9am - but will confirm.

Address:
Les Archers d'Aylmer / Aylmer Archery Club
Dimanche 29 janvier 2011 / Sunday January 29, 2011
École secondaire Grande-Rivière High School
100, rue Broad, Gatineau (Aylmer), QC
2 x 15 cibles 3D targets


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Great news about crossbows!

Will a lunch be served?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Yoggi, you need to correct to 2012. NOt hard to see the mistake but still better to correct. Good Luck on the Shoot.


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

The date is - Sunday January 29, 2012
I apologize for the mistake!



GenesisAlpha said:


> Yoggi, you need to correct to 2012. NOt hard to see the mistake but still better to correct. Good Luck on the Shoot.


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

There will be Pizza for lunch.



wellis1840 said:


> Great news about crossbows!
> 
> Will a lunch be served?


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Registration*

Registration starts 8h30/9h00.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Yoggi, no apology needed. I just thought sometimes folks look at a thread title and old dates may cause them not to look at the post. And you/we want to see a great turnout at all our shoots! Just trying to help.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

pretty good pizza for sure.Last year they collected a bunch of christmas trees up to make the range pretty interresting.A good time for sure.
on another note there will be a tourny in Rockland the weekend before on the 22nd I think they also have a crossbow division.
heres the info you would have to call to find out for sure.


WhenSunday, 22 Jan 2012

WhereÉcole L'escale, Ave du Parc, Rockland (map)

DescriptionInscriptions de 8h00 Am a 10h00 Am.
2 x 15 cibles
BBQ servie dans la cafétéria!

$20 - Adulte
$15 - Moins de 16 ans
$40 - Famille

Martin Lacasse 613-446-1183
[email protected]​.com

Rheo Amyot 613-824-2233


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

crossbows if i remeber have been allowed for the past 3 or more years in this area,,,nothing new


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Actually Ted, Club Flèche d'Argent de Hull and now Les Archers d'Aylmer are allowing crossbows starting this year. Les Archers de Buckingham and clubs running Quebec Pro 3D have allowed crossbows for awhile. Les Archers Perrotdamois indoor tournaments, Caméléons de Gatineau tournaments and Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea) outdoor tournaments do not allow crossbows. So allowing crossbows at tournaments on the Quebec side near Ottawa is in fact new and for self interests I hope more clubs embrace them.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I `m glad that x bows are allowed as well the more shooters the better


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Important information about cross bow shooters!!!!!*

IMPORTANT INFORMATION ABOUT CROSS BOW SHOOTERS!!!!!
I just received an email from the president of the club.
Quote;" We will allow crossbow with proof of membership with a recognized archery association only. Persons that cannot show member cars or alternative cannot participate in our event per the FTAQ, we will also need to collect information at time of registration."[/COLOR

Due to the fact that no body else from the club is actually a member here at Archery talk - I am passing on the information from the club as it is supplied to me. 
I apologize that the information was not complete in my first post - (for the people who know me I have been away from this sport activity for the past year and I really do not have any idea about the new regulations as well what the club will actually do at the day of the tournament. That being said I will do my best to answer any questions even though it might take me some time.
I will do my best to show up at the tournament day as a spectator, and reconnect with all the good people.


Happy Shooting every body.


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Yoggi, no apology needed. I just thought sometimes folks look at a thread title and old dates may cause them not to look at the post. And you/we want to see a great turnout at all our shoots! Just trying to help.


Definitely a good point! It was my mistake I just copied and paste from the email and did not bother to look at the dates.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Nick good to see you back at it shooting again I hope.....


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Nick good to see you back at it shooting again I hope.....


Hi Ted,
Unfortunately I am still not shooting - tried once just before Christmas (did not go the way I wanted), any ways I will not be shooting at the tournament - I'll just pass by to see you guys.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Nick,

Thanks for the update from the President.

I am now a crossbow shooter due to a blown shoulder. I am a member of The Ontario Association of Archers as well as The Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters with insurance coverage from both. I have my 2012 card from OFHA but not from the OAA. I do have the email printout from the OAA showing proof of payment for my 2012 membership. 

Are either of these organizations recognized by your Quebec club to allow me to shoot at your tournament? If not please let me know ASAP. Would like to get the facts up front than to arrive at the tournament and not be allowed to shoot it.

Do compound and traditional shooters from Ontario also have to show proof of membership with a recognized archery association to shoot at your tournament? 

Please, if you are allowed, PM me the President's email address so I can contact him about this

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Ofha, oaa.*



wellis1840 said:


> Nick,
> 
> Thanks for the update from the President.
> 
> ...


Bill, 
I shoot with my OAA in Quebec, If you have your papers (Proof of payment and a number) you should be good.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

In all the years of shooting in quebec have never been asked for proof of insurance.. and thats about 15 of them .. why open a can of worms here ....If you join the oaa you are a automatic member of the fca which stands for federation of CANADIAN archers..and fca hosts tournaments in all provinces in canada.. including pq... just carry your membership card....let dogs lie.. plus they also make you sign waivers at their shoots usually... bill your oaa card will show up in feb and will also show fca number as well....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Nick,

I'll have a copy of the "OAA proof of payment email" with me to show my membership for 2012 is renewed. It includes my membership number. Hopefully that will satisfy the club's requirements for me to shoot the crossbow class.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Aylmer hosts a great shoot and I know Bill has enjoyed their shoots in the past.We went through the crossbow thing in Ontario in the past and I hope more of our friends in Quebec will get on board as well.With declineing attendance on the whole it only makes good business sense.It is classed as a bow or a PAL would be needed.On the other hand I'm not sure if a crossbow shooter is a real archer.Oops sorry about that slip Mr. Bill lol.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ah Charles if I remember correctly you own one and I have 2 lol lol we should have a just x bow day at one of the shoots I`m sure all the guys would be up for it.... if we all new in advance and planned for it and you can only bring 3 arrows/bolts it would be a hoot and steve burles has to spot us about 80 points...each....


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

Just a reminder the tourney is this coming Sunday 29/Jan./2012


----------

